# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones en Mocoa: ¿Pudo evitarse la tragedia?

## Jonasino

> En agosto de 2015, el congresista colombiano Orlando Guerra, advirtió en la Cámara de Representantes que Mocoa tenía un problema gravísimo: "Puede haber una catástrofe cualquier día de estos", dijo.
> 
> Las fuertes lluvias a primeros de abril de 2017 que asolaron la provincia de Putumayo, al suroeste de Colombia, provocaron el desbordamiento de los ríos Mocoa, Mulato y Sancoyaco, produciendo a su vez grandes deslizamientos de tierra y flujos de lodo en las inmediaciones de sus cauces. Pese a las advertencias del congresista casi un año y medio antes, y de que gran parte de la población fue advertida con tiempo para que abandonasen sus viviendas ante el riesgo alto que existía de deslizamientos, los residentes de al menos 17 barrios de la ciudad de Mocoa, capital de Putumayo, se vieron gravemente afectados, 5 de los cuales fueron totalmente destruidos. Pero, ¿pudo hacerse algo más?
> 
> Durante la madrugada del sábado 1 de abril cayeron 130 milímetros de agua, un 30% más de lo habitual y lo equivalente a lo que se recoge en la zona en un mes (unos 400 milímetros de media). De hecho, las lluvias caídas en Colombia durante el mes de marzo hicieron de éste el mes más lluvioso desde 2011, según datos del Ideam.
> 
>     Las previsiones meteorológicas marcaban fuertes precipitaciones y, sin embargo, pese a la alerta previa de lo que avecinaba el cielo de Mocoa, las lluvias no fueron las únicas culpables.
> Causas
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/blogs/laura-f-za...tarse-tragedia

----------

F. Lázaro (18-abr-2017),frfmfrfm (12-abr-2017)

----------

